# 2 Years left of college seems like an eternity....



## rubytuesday96 (Mar 19, 2010)

So I haven't been diagnosed with IBS yet, but all the tests for other stuff has been negative. I know IBS is my reality.I honestly, have no idea what to do anymore, my IBS causes me to have a constant nagging pain...but the it absolutely gets worse if I'm in a classroom. I'm seriously considering dropping out. I know most people say it's a matter of relaxing...but it's like my mind and my stomach are two separate beings....I could do breathing exercises and talk my mind through the anxiety...but my stomach is in complete panic mode. By the end of a class I am locked into only one position because if I move slightly...the movement will make a sound. This thing has made me completely anti-social....do you know what's worse than having your stomach rumble in front of a stranger? Having it rumble in front of somebody who you want to be friends with!I don't know what to do....the 2 years left (not even counting the dreaded masters degree) I have seem like an eternity....an eternity of quiet classrooms...I don't know if I can handle it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Perhaps you need help with that gut anxiety?? Have you talked to your Dr about it.BTW.. 2 years.. It isn't that long really. Time goes by fast when you are busy working & studying. Without a degree.... trust me.. time will drag.There are many ways to get that degree... but I would NOT ever give up trying to get it.Have you tried hypnotherapy? That can help connect the gut & mind. See our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for more info. There are a bunch of informational threads about it thumbtacked to the top of that Forum. Give it a read... might be just the thing to help you. I used this program: http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk and it worked SO well on my pain... It worked better than narcotics. They say that 75-80% experience an improvement in their symptoms. It's relatively inexpensive. The program costs about what one or two IN person hypno sessions would cost. So.. might be worth a try.Wish you all the best.. but truly... _don't_ give up on finishing that degree hon.


----------



## Ginge...:) (May 7, 2010)

I understand EXACTLY where you are coming from!!!i am 17 and began attending College in september. At first it was okay, and although i enjoyed it, there was still my IBS just trying to make things difficult. I did a few things to make it a bit easier:I requested being seated alone in exams, in a seperate room to everyone else, this helped me to relax a bit and meant if i needed to go to the toilet, it was not dissrupting everyone. All i had to do was ask for a doctors note and fill in a form, i found it a massive help as the exams didn't feel as intense and under pressure, since there was just me and an exam moderator...not another 40 students all stressing out around me.I also dropped a subject that i found was causing maximum stress, and would cause my IBS to flare-up massively, i wouldnt do this if its a subject you need obviously, but maybe talking to a teacher will hep. My tutor knows that i suffer from symptoms linked with IBS and it has actually made things easier at college as it means i can leave a class if i need to, or i am often late but my tutor is understanding and helps to battle my side.A few months ago, i was where you are now. I was determined to drop out ofcollege and the prospect of even just another year of carrying on at college the way i was, made me feel sick and break down in tears. I went to the doctors and put onto annti-depressance. I am notsuggesting for you of course. But perhaps talking to your doctor about tablets to help relieve strsss, such a Beta-blockers could help. There are also these tablets called "Kalms" that help you to relax, these can be fantastic for just calming you down and taking the edge off things, which can help to relieve symptoms a bit ince your not stressed. (they are available without perscription)







I also find that talking to a student councellor has helped things as i am more chilled out Just try to stick it out and manage it the best you can! Its not easy, but it'll be worth it in the long run. Good luck


----------

